# I need a nice 22-250



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

i want a good 22-250 for around $500, dont want anything real cheap because there is a reason when they are, i might spend $600 if you can prove it to be worth it. im impressed with savages groupings, and impressed with how long remington last, (my twenty two is around 100 years old, was great grandfathers, it works great still) i dont like marlins, from my expirience, they need too much maintnence


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I wasn't aware that Marlin made 22-250's... And they're really dang nice guns, btw.

Go with a Savage.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I second the Savage. It is hard to beat a Savage.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

People said:


> It is hard to beat a Savage.


Nah, it's easy to beat anything, you just need a baseball bat or a really tall building. But yeah, they're really nice guns.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

thanks for the backup on the savage, this will help convince my dad. I didn't look at marlin at all to realize they dont make 22-250, just figured they did since they got .22s and they didn't impress me cause they jammed way to much and i dont want that to happen when i got a few yotes about to dash. :sniper: :run: ( the dog is the closest to a yote emoticon i could get)


----------



## bowhunt23 (Aug 31, 2006)

i just bought a remmington sps. its a really sweet gun. it goes for around 475 and it looks pretty cool and shoots great. i have had it for a little over 2 weeks and have already killed 2 coyotes and a fox and as far as groups i was gattin 2 inch groups at 200 yards.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Really? My friend has a few Marlins and has never had one jam. I own a couple of Marlin .22's from way back in the days of the dinosaurs (they where my dad's guns) and I've never had any issues with them except after firing a lot of rounds really fast, and that's only with my semi auto.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

I just bought a Browning A-Bolt Varmint Stalker from Gander Mountain for $620. That is one of the smoothest rifles I've ever fired. The bolt is very smooth with very little play in it. It also has the Dura-Touch coating. It's a rugged little rifle. I put a cheap Bushnell Banner scope on it. At 434 yds (nikon range finder) we are hitting a WD-40 can pretty much every shot. That's with a 3 X 9 X 50 scope. Last fall I bought a BAR Safari 300 Win mag. I almost wish I bought the A-Bolt 300 win mag. As far as rifles, I've been around them all my life and shot quite a few. I know Browning runs a little more money. But I plan on keeping it the rest of my life.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

im not all that sure how much maintenence as far as cleaning it they did, but my freind and me were having a tough time with it, my cousins marlin wasnt quite as bad but it still happened once in a while

hearing youve got a browning for 620 aint so bad for a browning cause they are some nice guns got any pics of it? just wondering


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

Well I could take them but I need to figure how to put them up here. I'll put a pic of the BAR too. The same kid who sold me the 22-250 for $620 sold me the Bar Safari 300 Win Mag w/BOSS for $828.00. They had it listed for $969 but I said I looked at Wal Mart but they were out of stock. He said he'll give it to me for their price but when he brought the box out an old sales tag fell out. I didn't see it but he picked it up put it on the counter and said, "Did you see that." I said yes it was right in front of me. He says, "Well I have to sell it to you for that price. So I boughth the Nikon Buckmaster 4.5 X 14 X 40 scope from him. They were the only store for 120 miles that had that gun so I drove that many miles to get it. It was worth it. That's why I drove back to get the 22-250, my FoxPro FX3 and this spring I'm going back to get my TCA Triumph Muzzleloader. They have a customer for life. But I will try to get those pics out. My buddy has 2 Browning Semi Shot guns. I'm not big on them. But my dad has 2 Citori Lightenings. Really nice skeet and sporting clay guns.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

you dont have to worry to much about getting the pictures, il pry look around in area gun stores anyway, just wonderin if you had a pic handy right now :beer:


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

Actually you can go on Browning.com. Click on firearms. Then under rifles click on A-Bolt then Varmint stalker. You can click on the pic to enlarge it. The bolt is 2 parts. The outer doesn't turn it just slides back and forth. For 50 dollars you can send it back and they will engrave it for you.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

sweet deal


----------



## coyotebob (Mar 15, 2007)

Savage is the way to go for that amount of money


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

yeah! savage has alot for that amount of money, dont know if ill be able to find the browning for that amount of money, if i do though id probably get it
:beer: :sniper: :run:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Savage and Remington. I dont trust any other brand. Savage is my first choice.


----------



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> Savage and Remington. I dont trust any other brand. Savage is my first choice.


Same here, Remington 870 shotguns and Savage rifles. (have to add Benelli shotguns though.  )

Savage is the way to go if you want a cheap, very reliable rifle though.


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

Its a tikka for me. I have 2 of them. 1 in a 22-250 and 1 in a 7mm. very smooth action and very smooth trigger.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

im not gonna use a shotgun though


----------

